# Attention Sturgis/Michiana



## koolaid89 (Nov 4, 2005)

Looking at opening a train/ hobby shop, what type of racing would you like to see in Sturgis?


----------



## XXX-Steve (Oct 23, 2008)

Can never have too many dirt oval tracks.


----------



## el camino (Dec 18, 2007)

I second the dirt oval. The popular thing to do now is have an off road on the infield of the oval and race on two different tracks.


----------



## koolaid89 (Nov 4, 2005)

I know of several people that want to run dirt oval that don't want to drive to GR.... sounds like a good idea, off road in the infield would be a possibility. I may go look at the venue tomorrow, I'll have a better idea of the available space and potential configurations then. Keep the feedback coming.


----------



## flamedxxx (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm pretty familiar with the Sturgis area...dirt oval for sure...where is your shop/track going to be prospectively??


----------



## koolaid89 (Nov 4, 2005)

The old roller rink on m66 between Carquest and some used car lot.


----------



## koolaid89 (Nov 4, 2005)

It has 8700 sq feet of open floor space


----------



## XXX-Steve (Oct 23, 2008)

I was going to make a suggestion that if you do go with a dirt oval, go the extra mile and have some really good clay brought in. While the tracks here in Michigan are pretty good, there's nothing that comes close to the bite found on the ones in New York, Pennsylvania, and Illinois. Most all of which have a superior high-bite surface. It may cost a bit more, but in the end I think it would pay off.


----------



## koolaid89 (Nov 4, 2005)

thats the plan


----------



## koolaid89 (Nov 4, 2005)

What classes would you like to run?


----------



## XXX-Steve (Oct 23, 2008)

Most popular around here at the moment are Sprint, 13.5 trucks, 2WD, 4WD and mini Late Models. Would like to see the EDM class grow more eventually and all others to start conforming to DODC rules.


----------



## koolaid89 (Nov 4, 2005)

10-4 on the dodc rules... I'm seeing way more votes than I have comments. Your input is appreciated.


----------



## kzoolou (Mar 16, 2008)

Tons of offroad tracks and onroad doesn't seem to get a very good draw at a lot of places. Dirt oval is on the rise. Only one real indoor dirt oval in Michigan that I know of. Good opportunity there especially since there's a lot of guys running RC out of the Battle Creek/Kalamazoo area.


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Agreed... There's a lot of onroad tracks, alot of offroad tracks. Dirt oval is drawing some of the biggest numbers (example, the US Open Wheels) I would have to imagine a dirt oval would do well, as it's the one thing the area is really missing.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Oval with an Off Road infield to be able to offer variety to your customers. Run Off Road one weekend and Oval the next. Or depending on the crowd, run them both the same day!! I have done that at Washtenaw RC Raceway in Ann Arbor and it worked out really well.
Dan


----------



## koolaid89 (Nov 4, 2005)

Thank you Lou, Todd, and DJ. 

As it stands, dirt oval would be the only surface for the inaugural season unless I can get a stellar deal on clay. I would definitely be open to expanding to add a oval/off road course next fall. I'm calling tomorrow to set a appointment to check out the inside, take measurements, and pictures. So look for updates early next week. Thanks, Chris.


----------



## Duke Bradshaw (Dec 27, 2006)

koolaid89 said:


> I know of several people that want to run dirt oval that don't want to drive to GR.... sounds like a good idea, off road in the infield would be a possibility. I may go look at the venue tomorrow, I'll have a better idea of the available space and potential configurations then. Keep the feedback coming.



That's to bad you fellas don't want to travle North..... what an hour and a half..............you are missing out on the best indoor oval that we have ever had in this state ever and most likely ever will see!! Period!! 

Who ever considers them selves to be a Dirt Oval guy and does not make it out to BFG on a regular basis.....is not in to dirt oval. No excuses.

Off road in the infield........be very carfull with that.....oval is oval and if you comprimise the surface and smoothness of a true oval track all you will have is stadium and SC trucks showing up! But if that is what you want then to each his own.......it's just not oval then.....it's just racing R/C's in a circle.

Duke


----------



## koolaid89 (Nov 4, 2005)

For a lot of people it's tough enough to race locally, let alone driving a extra three hours. 


As for my passion of dirt oval racing... Well, I'm not even going to go there. lol....


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Duke Bradshaw said:


> Off road in the infield........be very carfull with that.....oval is oval and if you comprimise the surface and smoothness of a true oval track all you will have is stadium and SC trucks showing up! But if that is what you want then to each his own.......it's just not oval then.....it's just racing R/C's in a circle.
> 
> Duke


I totally agree with Duke on this one. One or the other has always sacrificed when trying to do both, as IMO you just can't make a 2-in-1 appealing to both sides. 

I "think" I mentioned this before. This region has offroad tracks coming out of its ears. Dirt Oval, however, is slim.


----------



## XXX-Steve (Oct 23, 2008)

Any updates?


----------



## koolaid89 (Nov 4, 2005)

Not yet Steve, still plugging away.


----------



## koolaid89 (Nov 4, 2005)

Whats the smallest 1/10th acceptable run line / lane width


----------



## Butch (Jun 7, 2004)

If possible it should be at least 12 feet wide, with a run line of 160 feet or more.
Butch


----------



## michiganfan2525 (Dec 28, 2009)

Any updates ?


----------

